# These bees took robbing prevention seriously. Propolised to two bees wide.



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)




----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

That's about the size hole I use for my nucs. Works great.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Must be from the same genetic line as these who moved into a decorative barrel, and started closing down the entrance as Fall approached


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Winter prep here, a few hives will do this every fall.


----------



## sarahsbees (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice! A few months ago on this forum I had a question about how big I should have my hive entrance. Well I have an entrance reducer in now but it looks like the bees went ahead and decided that that wasn't quite doing the trick, so they've sealed any cracks in it plus some. Question answered. Bees know best, I guess!


----------

